# low pants



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

What kind of gansta thug doesn't get his sag on just because of a little snow on the cheeks?

Anyways, I think technine stuff is baggy? :dunno:


----------



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

Special Blend makes a lot of pants with the drooped gaiter so you can get your sag on


----------



## Thadwood (Dec 13, 2008)

First rule of thug life: *NOTHING* compromises the sag. If you're worried about a little butt wetness, maybe you ain't cut out to be a G.


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

Thadwood said:


> First rule of thug life: *NOTHING* compromises the sag. If you're worried about a little butt wetness, maybe you ain't cut out to be a G.


:laugh:.... Damn it feels good to be a gangster


----------

